# How do i know my bees are happy?



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

When you go to your hive and they are still there, their happy.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If this is a group of newly hived bees, most likely, that "beard" is actually _festooning_. Thats how bees buid comb.









Festoon: A unique cluster of bees that link themselves together by their tarsi (feet) in a loose network between combs in a hive. Normally, these are aggregates of wax-producing bees. Photo by Rob Hercules

​





Photo from the Beesource Glossary.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

well my bees are still there. i want to make sure i just know if they're happy and not bustin a move to leave
they're not aggressive at all and i'm able to walk freely near the hive and watch the entrance at any time of the day and not be bomb-dived 

also, i see "festooning" but not so much like the pic above...it's more "cluster" than anything and i'm assuming since the cluster is near the entrance they are making brood nest/comb and therefore i'm just worrying about nothing...but i did and do expect to hear more "buzz" or should? 

i took a snap inside yesterday when i pulled out the sugar/water feeder (it wasn't being used) sorry the pic is blurred...









and the entrance:


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

also
found this great site for "bee activity" and clustering activity

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/colony-growth/


----------



## Tango Yankee (Mar 15, 2013)

They're happy! 

I recognize a Bee Thinking hive. Your photos look just like mine. My first package is on day 9. I've looked in mine, and I can tell you that under all of those bees you will find beautiful drawn comb. After bout a week I lifted each bar a bit to make sure they were straight. I found one that was curved into the one next to it so I fixed it.

I was able to gently brush bees aside with bare fingers with the bees barely noticing. They are comb-building machines right now!

We're enjoying our bees... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

Tango Yankee said:


> They're happy!
> 
> I recognize a Bee Thinking hive. Your photos look just like mine. My first package is on day 9. I've looked in mine, and I can tell you that under all of those bees you will find beautiful drawn comb. After bout a week I lifted each bar a bit to make sure they were straight. I found one that was curved into the one next to it so I fixed it.
> 
> ...


ha! yeah a great hive from beethinking  i think next year i wanna try a Warre from them. we'll see though. let's just keep it simple for now.

anyways, thanks tom and others for your assurance and response.

i'm trying to minimize how often i go in the hive (just once since i packaged them to remove the feeder)

and yes tom, i feel as if my bees were not bothered at all by my presence when i opened the hives to grab the feeder....i had my veil and gloves on but didn't need it at all.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

well
my girls are just as beautiful as can bee. 
i'm a happy newbee for sure. all seems to be going well ...they're sticking around.

i'm getting some lavender, lilac and thyme and some more flowers this friday and will plant over the weekend. right now the cherry trees are looking gorgeous and the crab apple tree bloomed this morning!...or at least parts of it....


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm not sure that I know when bees are happy, but I sure know when they aren't!!


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

well
my panic was for naught.

things look great in the hive. upon further inspection last night from the window i discovered some good looking comb...empty and pure white for now...i suspect behind it toward the entrance there is brood comb. 

pics later. 

thanks again all


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

You have to take your veil off and look them square in the eye. If they are smiling they are happy. Anything else is just normal


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

jdmidwest said:


> You have to take your veil off and look them square in the eye. If they are smiling they are happy. Anything else is just normal


it appears all they're doing is smiling. it seems they're content in their house.


----------

